# 1957 Holsclaw trailer rollers?



## Mas (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi,

I'm restoring my 1957 Holsclaw trailer and I am finding difficulty finding replacement rollers. Apparently Holsclaw did not use universal sizes?? The roller I'm trying to replace measures 3" diameter, 5" length, 3/4" bore size and gray in color.

Does anybody have any leads for a new or used replacement?

Mas


----------



## richg99 (Aug 23, 2015)

You may have to cut some down. I'd call etrailer and/or Overtons. richg99


----------



## lucescoflathead (Aug 24, 2015)

I bought a roller that was about 10 inches long at Bass Pro Shop in Myrtle Beach. I cut it into the pieces needed for the trailer. I used a band saw and cut right through it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Mas (Aug 24, 2015)

The issue I'm having is the shaft bore size of mine is 3/4"...not the standard 1/2".

Do you remember what size was the one you got at Bass Pro?

Mas


----------



## richg99 (Aug 24, 2015)

If you cannot find a match....can you.

#1 change out the shafts to 1/2 inch? You might have to add a bushing on either end to fit the supports, assuming the supports are welded on and cannot be changed out. I've slid some PVC or other pipe over various shafts to make them larger.

#2 take a spade bit and drill press and drill a 1/2 inch roller out ?

I'd also check Grainger or other suppliers. You may find that the size you need was used for a conveyor system.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 25, 2015)

There's a guy here in the Twin Cities area with one for sale. If you reply to the ad he might have some info for you regarding parts.

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/boa/5168748832.html


----------



## Mas (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks for the tips! This what I have and what I'm looking for. I'm not really able to change the shaft of the rollers unless I totally change the entire set-up. As you can see, the roller shafts are welded to the adjustable brackets...and I've aready got everything powdercoated. I'm really trying for an original restoration. My trailer is 1957, and I'm finding that a few years latter Holsclaw changed the set-up. So I might be looking for originals of a very specific time-span.


----------



## Mas (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you for the help guys....luckily I was able to locate an original replacement roller for my trailer  . I still have not finished the trailer yet, but it is almost done!

I'll send a pic when done.

Happy Boating,

M


----------



## richg99 (Sep 19, 2015)

Good news for you. Thanks for posting.

richg99


----------

